# African Land Snail Problems!



## XtoniX (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi, looking for a bit of advice really! I was given a snail as the previous owner didn't want it anymore, it was approx 2 years old and we've had it for about a year and a half with no issues.

Recently I noticed he wasn't eating and he wasn't going all the way inside his shell when "sleeping" and he seemed less active not moving for a few days. I then noticed that it looked as though he had begun to bulge out of his shell, a little bit at first, then almost all the way along. 

I've cleaned the tank as I also noticed small bugs in there and put him on his food daily to see if he will eat....

Anyone have any idea what's going on and what I should do?


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

Poor snail. Give him calcium (in the form of cuttlebone or eggshell). Clean his whole cage, give him new soil, and research their care. I don't own any snails, and the last time I did was like 4-5 years ago and I wasn't caring for them right. I wish him luck!


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

His shell looks like he is deficient of calcium or other nutrients. He might be sick or dying from what it looks like.


----------



## XtoniX (Jun 30, 2017)

LapisOre said:


> Poor snail. Give him calcium (in the form of cuttlebone or eggshell). Clean his whole cage, give him new soil, and research their care. I don't own any snails, and the last time I did was like 4-5 years ago and I wasn't caring for them right. I wish him luck!


Ah thanks, we were doing all of that. Unfortunately it only got worse and it went like that around his whole shell, and it died. I had very upset boys this morning :-(


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

XtoniX said:


> Ah thanks, we were doing all of that. Unfortunately it only got worse and it went like that around his whole shell, and it died. I had very upset boys this morning :-(


Aww poor snail. I wish his soul goes to a better place inside of a new shell where he won't bulge out


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

Btw do u know for sure it's a male?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2017)

LapisOre said:


> Btw do u know for sure it's a male?





LapisOre said:


> Poor snail. Give him calcium (in the form of cuttlebone or eggshell). Clean his whole cage, give him new soil, and research their care. I don't own any snails, and the last time I did was like 4-5 years ago and I wasn't caring for them right. I wish him luck!


Seriously? Snails are hermaphrodites. Try using Google. The fact that you admit to not looking after an animal properly is shameful


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

That was a long time ago I know how to care for snails now even though I don't have any


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2017)

Yet you don't know they are hermaphrodites???


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

Franlow said:


> Yet you don't know they are hermaphrodites???


I read this book about snails a few months ago that had a ton of info I never knew like that some species shoot "love darts" at each other. I think I've heard that they are hermaphrodites but I didn't know exactly what that meant before. I also know that sea slugs are hermaphrodites too.


----------



## Crazycatandsnaillady (Jul 8, 2017)

I have 5 giant African land snails. It looks like you over fed him and he out grew his shell which yes will cause death


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

This is mantle collapse. Absolutely nothing to do with overfeeding & snails do NOT outgrow their shells. I suggest if you have these animals, you look at this website for useful info
http://petsnails.proboards.com/
You both need education before you keep these animals!


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

I don't have any snails. I have no intentions of keeping any, at least for now.


----------



## Crazycatandsnaillady (Jul 8, 2017)

Franlow said:


> This is mantle collapse. Absolutely nothing to do with overfeeding & snails do NOT outgrow their shells. I suggest if you have these animals, you look at this website for useful info
> http://petsnails.proboards.com/
> You both need education before you keep these animals!


Umm I think you'll find they do, educate you're self before you try and educate others on things you clearly don't know about! If you feed a snail too much it WILL out grow its shell. FACT! (Some times the shell will crack and brown liquid will come out) I know people that have had snails there hole lives im pretty educated on the pets that I keep that might not be the case here but it happens


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

Actually, I think you will find I AM an expert having written several published Scientific studies AND bred these for a living for 19 + years, not to mention supplying to every single London school as a living resource for 12 years. If you are going to attempt to be patronising, get your facts correct before you start. Snails do not outgrow their shells - what do you think they do, slime off & grab another    I have known Henry Enfield ( You know him as Harry) for 25+ years. I cannot tell a joke to save my life, so knowing people who have had snails their WHOLE lives is totally irrelevant.


----------



## Crazycatandsnaillady (Jul 8, 2017)

Franlow said:


> Actually, I think you will find I AM an expert having written several published Scientific studies AND bred these for a living for 19 + years, not to mention supplying to every single London school as a living resource for 12 years. If you are going to attempt to be patronising, get your facts correct before you start. Snails do not outgrow their shells - what do you think they do, slime off & grab another    I have known Henry Enfield ( You know him as Harry) for 25+ years. I cannot tell a joke to save my life, so knowing people who have had snails their WHOLE lives is totally irrelevant.


Seriously they can get fat. And there shells break I'm not trying to be patronising I'm just saying I've seen it. My friend had it happen he took it to an exotic specialist and that's what he said had happened.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

Then the snails are being fed an inappropriate diet too high in carbs / porridge oats usually the culprit.


----------



## Crazycatandsnaillady (Jul 8, 2017)

Franlow said:


> Then the snails are being fed an inappropriate diet too high in carbs / porridge oats usually the culprit.


 so you're now saying that it dose happen...? I'm confused now. they where fed to many oats. But he feeds them other things now


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2017)

Snails DO NOT outgrow their shells, snails get fat on an inappropriate diet. The shells would split due to an inadequate diet, not enough calcium etc, or, mechanical damage - dropping from a tank etc. Shells grow from the outside. If you put a little tippex on the outside of a shell, within a few days, it will be covered with shell. They dissolve the shell on the inner & deposit it on the outer. This is why, a fat snail does NOT break a shell, or, OUTGROW a shell, it is just inadequate husbandry.


----------



## Crazycatandsnaillady (Jul 8, 2017)

Franlow said:


> Snails DO NOT outgrow their shells, snails get fat on an inappropriate diet. The shells would split due to an inadequate diet, not enough calcium etc, or, mechanical damage - dropping from a tank etc. Shells grow from the outside. If you put a little tippex on the outside of a shell, within a few days, it will be covered with shell. They dissolve the shell on the inner & deposit it on the outer. This is why, a fat snail does NOT break a shell, or, OUTGROW a shell, it is just inadequate husbandry.


 I was new to this forum and I now will not be back. I have been greated with such an awful attitude. It's disgraceful. I think you should work on your people skills! People like you shouldn't be aloud on things like this if you get so agitated and argumentative. The fact I didn't word my opinion exactly how you would like it doesn't mean I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

Crazycatandsnaillady said:


> Umm I think you'll find they do, educate you're self before you try and educate others on things you clearly don't know about! If you feed a snail too much it WILL out grow its shell. FACT!





Crazycatandsnaillady said:


> I was new to this forum and I now will not be back. I have been greated with such an awful attitude. It's disgraceful. I think you should work on your people skills! People like you shouldn't be aloud on things like this if you get so agitated and argumentative. The fact I didn't word my opinion exactly how you would like it doesn't mean I'm wrong.


Are you serious?
Me argumentative?
It was YOU giving incorrect information as FACT as you put it in a rude & patronising manner. I have been perfectly polite, you, however are just plain rude & don't like it when somebody points out you are spreading inaccuracies as FACT as you put it. As for my people skills, they are fine, I just do not suffer fools gladly!


----------



## Crazycatandsnaillady (Jul 8, 2017)

Franlow said:


> Are you serious?
> Me argumentative?
> It was YOU giving incorrect information as FACT as you put it in a rude & patronising manner. I have been perfectly polite, you, however are just plain rude & don't like it when somebody points out you are spreading inaccuracies as FACT as you put it. As for my people skills, they are fine, I just do not suffer fools gladly!


 that's not true at all I was saying what I thought was fact if I am wrong you should tell me in a polite why not be a rude bitch. This is my last comment I'm removing my self from this forum as I gather it's full of rude obnoxious xxxxx like you.

like you


----------

